# Trockenübung zur Muskulaturstärkung (BunnyHop)



## DiaryOfDreams (4. Januar 2012)

Hi.
Ich versuche derzeit den BunnyHop zu steigern um höher zu kommen. Dazu würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand einfache Übungen kennt die man zuhause machen kann und die genau die benötigten Muskeln (z.B. im Rücken) stärken?
Am besten wäre es wenn man dazu keine Hilfsmittel brauchen würde - bzw. Hanteln wären vorhanden. 
Also sagt doch mal Übungen und welchen Bereich der benötigten Muskulatur diese stärkt. Danke.


----------



## derAndre (4. Januar 2012)

Mach einfach Bunnyhops bis zum umfallen. Die Muskulatur ist bei dem Move zwar wichtig aber nicht entscheidend für die Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wassertrinker (4. Januar 2012)

Ich denke, es kommt ehr auf die Technik und die zeitlich passende Abfolge von Bewegungen in Armen und Beinen als auf Muskulatur an.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Januar 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ich denke, es kommt ehr auf die Technik und die zeitlich passende Abfolge von Bewegungen in Armen und Beinen als auf Muskulatur an.


Deswegen brauchen Hochspringer und Stabhochspringer ja kein Krafttraining.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe schon vor viele BunnyHops zu machen, aber gerade im Moment ist das Wetter eben nicht gerade mein Freund - ich fahre schon häufig, aber abends nach der Arbeit ist es eben nicht mehr so einfach und dann stürmt es dieser Tage auch recht häufig. Deswegen wollte ich eben noch Übungen für die Tage haben wo man nicht raus kann um zu üben.


----------



## derAndre (5. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen Hochspringer und Stabhochspringer ja kein Krafttraining.



Reden wir jetzt von Leistungs- oder Funsport? 

DoD, wenn Du Eisen biegen willst, weil das Wetter kacke ist, trainiere ganzheitlich. Der Bunnyhop ist gutes Beispiel dafür das der ganze Körper gefragt ist.


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen Hochspringer und Stabhochspringer ja kein Krafttraining.



Die achten auch auf ihre Ernährung. Das ist sowieso das wichtigste für einen Bunnyhop!!! ;-)
Ich habe nicht gesagt, das Muskeln total zu vernachlässigen sind.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Januar 2012)

> Dazu würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand einfache Übungen kennt die man  zuhause machen kann und die genau die benötigten Muskeln (z.B. im  Rücken) stärken?


Das war doch irgendwie eine einfache Frage oder? Wie das ganze technisch ausgeführt werden sollte, wurde doch schon weiß ich wie oft erklärt per Wort und Video.
Manchmal kann man eine Technik nicht sauber ausführen, weil es muskuläre Defizite gibt. 



> Also sagt doch mal Übungen und welchen Bereich der benötigten Muskulatur diese stärkt.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das war doch irgendwie eine einfache Frage oder? Wie das ganze technisch ausgeführt werden sollte, wurde doch schon weiß ich wie oft erklärt per Wort und Video.
> Manchmal kann man eine Technik nicht sauber ausführen, weil es muskuläre Defizite gibt.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich verstehe was Du mir damit jetzt genau sagen willst? Sorry.


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2012)

Oberkörpermuskulatur stärken etc. ist eh wichtig als Ausgleich. Mache ich im Fit u. daheim mit meinem Gymnastikball. Tipps: 

*http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...akob-fuglsangs-beste-tipps.201621.2.htm?skip=*


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Januar 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich verstehe was Du mir damit jetzt genau sagen willst? Sorry.


Dir versuchte ich gar nichts zu sagen. Ich wollte nur eine sinnvolle Antwort auf deine einfache Frage aus den Fachleuten heraus zu kitzeln. Die Standartantwort _üben, üben, üben_ ist da doch wohl bisschen dünn.

Als _educated guess_ würde ich dir raten, Training zum Sprungvermögen zu machen. Dazu sehe ich noch die Rückenmuskulatur gefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (6. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dir versuchte ich gar nichts zu sagen. Ich wollte nur eine sinnvolle Antwort auf deine einfache Frage aus den Fachleuten heraus zu kitzeln. Die Standartantwort _üben, üben, üben_ ist da doch wohl bisschen dünn.
> 
> Als _educated guess_ würde ich dir raten, Training zum Sprungvermögen zu machen. Dazu sehe ich noch die Rückenmuskulatur gefordert.



Für den Bunnyhop im Speziellen und genauso fürs Biken im Allgemein und im Grunde die meisten anderen Sportarten gilt, das ein ausgeglichenes Ganzkörpertraining den besten Effekt hat. Guckt Dir mal eine Zeitlupe eines Bunnyhop an, dann wird schnell klar was ich meine. Zuerst will man möglichst hoch in die Luft und dann möchte man möglichst sanft landen. Nenne mir einen Muskel der dabei nicht gefragt ist. Was nützt Dir der mörderisch austrainierte lange Rückenstrecker, wenn die Bauchmuskeln fehlen um die Landung abzufedern?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Januar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> ... fürs Biken im Allgemein und im Grunde die meisten anderen Sportarten gilt, das ein ausgeglichenes Ganzkörpertraining den besten Effekt hat.


Dass Biken die Muskulatur nur sehr selektiv fordert, ist ausreichend bekannt. Das war aber nicht die Frage, auch wenn ich dir zustimme, dass eine gut trainierte Allgemeinmuskulatur sportliche Bewegungen ungemein erleichtert.



> Was nützt Dir der mörderisch austrainierte lange Rückenstrecker, wenn die Bauchmuskeln fehlen um die Landung abzufedern?


Da kommt er also erst einmal hoch.
Dann kann er ja hier fragen, wie er wieder geordnet runter kommt. 

Immerhin haben wir jetzt schon zwei Muskeln gefunden:

Den Rückenstrecker und die Bauchmuskulatur. Mörderisch muss gar nicht sein, trainiert reicht völlig.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (12. Januar 2012)

Erfreulicherweise hat sich das Problem für mich jetzt relativ erledigt, weil ich direkt um die Ecke einen Ort gefunden habe wo ich den ganzen Winter hindurch direkt BunnyHops üben kann - da werden dann ja automatisch die richtigen Muskeln trainiert. 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## rahu (12. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dass Biken die Muskulatur nur sehr selektiv fordert, ist ausreichend bekannt. Das war aber nicht die Frage, auch wenn ich dir zustimme, dass eine gut trainierte Allgemeinmuskulatur sportliche Bewegungen ungemein erleichtert.
> 
> Da kommt er also erst einmal hoch.
> Dann kann er ja hier fragen, wie er wieder geordnet runter kommt.
> ...



... selektiv scheint mir Deine Wahrnehmung zu sein, worauf willst Du eigentlich hinaus?

Für einen Bunnyhop braucht man kein spezielles Krafttraining es ist doch vielmehr eine koordinative Aufgabe. Ich setze allgemeine Fitness und Grundkraft voraus. Deshalb ist der Rat Bunnyhops zu üben und Ganzkörpertraining zu absolvieren richtig.

beste Grüße, RaHu

P.S. ohne Muckibude bieten sich die Grundübungen mit Körpergewicht an (Kniebeuge, Rumpfbeuge, Liegestütz, Klimmzug, ...)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Januar 2012)

rahu schrieb:
			
		

> ... selektiv scheint mir Deine Wahrnehmung zu sein, worauf willst Du eigentlich hinaus?


Gut, dann eine kleine Metadiskussion. 

Die etwas fragen
Die verdienen Antwort. (Bert Brecht)

Die Frage war ganz einfach und nicht fehl zu interpretieren:




			
				diary of dreams schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche derzeit den BunnyHop zu steigern um höher zu kommen.Dazu würde ich gerne wissen ob jemand einfache Übungen kennt die man zuhause machen kann und die genau die benötigten Muskeln (z.B. im Rücken) stärken?


dod kann offensichtlich den BunnyHop und möchte noch höher kommen. Es ist durchaus folgerichtig zu denken, dass bei beherrschter Technik (Koordination) durch eine ausgeprägtere Muskulatur die Höhe zu steigern ist. Offensichtlich ist auch dass es Muskeln gibt, die man dazu nicht benötigt.

Wer also über Biomechanik und Anatomie Bescheid weiß, kann hier hilfreich antworten. Tut aber keiner.



			
				derAndre schrieb:
			
		

> Mach einfach Bunnyhops bis zum umfallen. Die Muskulatur ist bei dem Move zwar wichtig aber nicht entscheidend für die Höhe.


Auf diese Art habe ich in mit 16 Kugelstoßen geübt, bis zum Umfallen. Steigerung 10 cm. Im Jahr drauf mit deutlich ausgeprägterer Muskulatur auf Anhieb 2m weiter. Nur Koordination ist es also nicht.



			
				diary of dreams schrieb:
			
		

> ...stürmt es dieser Tage auch recht häufig. Deswegen wollte ich eben noch Übungen für die Tage haben wo man nicht raus kann um zu üben.


Und damit sind auch die Nebenbedingungen klar. Sollte man akzeptieren können.



			
				Oldie-Paul schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal kann man eine Technik nicht sauber ausführen, weil es muskuläre Defizite gibt.


Ich dachte, dass ist jedem verständlich. Zumindest wer einmal eine einfache Turnübung ausgeführt hat (vielleicht am Reck oder an den Ringen?), weiß, dass manche Sachen ohne die richtigen Muskeln nicht überzeugend zu machen sind.
Spätestens wenn man älter wird, bekommt man noch einmal deutlich Nachhilfe in dieser Erkenntnis.  



			
				Marc B schrieb:
			
		

> Oberkörpermuskulatur stärken etc. ist eh wichtig als Ausgleich.


Richtig, nur war nach Ausgleich nicht gefragt. Das ist ein eigenes, wichtiges Thema.



			
				derAndre schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt Dir mal eine Zeitlupe eines Bunnyhop an, dann wird schnell klar was ich meine. Zuerst will man möglichst hoch in die Luft und dann möchte man möglichst sanft landen. Nenne mir einen Muskel der dabei nicht gefragt ist. Was nützt Dir der mörderisch austrainierte lange Rückenstrecker, wenn die Bauchmuskeln fehlen um die Landung abzufedern?


Bauchmuskeln zum Landen? Meine funktionieren irgendwie als Beuger.



			
				rahu schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Bunnyhop braucht man kein spezielles Krafttraining es ist doch vielmehr eine koordinative Aufgabe. Ich setze allgemeine Fitness und Grundkraft voraus. Deshalb ist der Rat Bunnyhops zu üben und Ganzkörpertraining zu absolvieren richtig.


Wenn jemand BunnyHop lernen will, ja natürlich. Aber lies nochmal die Frage durch, dod kann ja den BunnyHop schon.

Mich hat also schlicht geärgert, dass auf eine einfache Frage Antworten kommen, die eigentlich nichts mit ihr zu tun haben.
Wäre die Frage gewesen, "was brauche ich, um einen guten BunnyHop zu erlernen", dann wären sie alle sehr gut gewesen.

Da ich mich auch mit der Frage befasse, ob ich in diesem Leben den BunnyHop noch lerne, habe ich diesen Faden halt aufmerksamer verfolgt.

Es hat sich inzwischen ja erledigt. Aber das Beantworten von Fragen, die gar nicht gestellt wurden, ist wohl üblich. Dabei ist es natürlich durchaus hilfreich, auch darauf hin zu weisen, wenn eine Frage an der Realität vorbei geht, eher sinnfrei ist. Diese Frage war aber durchaus vernünftig.

Ist meine selektive Wahrnehmung jetzt verständlich geworden?

Sorry für die Länge.


----------



## rahu (12. Januar 2012)

... noch nicht ganz.

Es ist aus der Ferne und ohne den TE und seine physischen Möglichkeiten zu kennen, sehr schwer einen präzisen Tipp zu geben.

Allgemein ist der Rat, Technik üben und allg. Kraft (von mir aus auch allg. Schnellkraft) zu trainieren richtig. Dies sollte auch aufzeigen, daß man nicht einen speziellen Muskel (z.B. Quatrizeps) braucht.

Macht der TE das und kommt nicht weiter, könnte man ins Detail gehen.

Mir ist das rumreiten von dritten auf fehlenden Details nicht klar. Allgemeine Frage - allgemeine Antwort oder um einen Radfahrer zu zitieren:

Wenn Du schnell Berge rauffahren willst, trainiere schnell Berge rauffahren )oder so ähnlich.

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> ... noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Es ist aus der Ferne und ohne den TE und seine physischen Möglichkeiten zu kennen, sehr schwer einen präzisen Tipp zu geben.


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht.



> Macht der TE das und kommt nicht weiter, könnte man ins Detail gehen.


Dazu bräuchte man dann eher Videoaufnahmen als verbale Berichte. Ich vermute, dass in 90% der Fälle die Defizite in der Technik liegen.



> Allgemeine Frage - allgemeine Antwort oder um einen Radfahrer zu zitieren:


Auch richtig. Nur war die Frage (sinnvoll oder nicht) speziell.

Und die Antwort



> Wenn Du schnell Berge rauffahren willst, trainiere schnell Berge rauffahren )oder so ähnlich.


trifft eben haarscharf daneben, da man zwar intensiv aber eben auch falsch trainieren kann.

OK?

Paul


----------



## derAndre (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Paul,

Du bist aber ein Stück weit Beratungsresistent  In meine ersten beiden Antworten habe ich wirklich alles gesagt was es zu dem Thema zu sagen gibt. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> dod kann offensichtlich den BunnyHop und möchte noch höher kommen. Es ist durchaus folgerichtig zu denken, dass bei beherrschter Technik (Koordination) durch eine ausgeprägtere Muskulatur die Höhe zu steigern ist. Offensichtlich ist auch dass es Muskeln gibt, die man dazu nicht benötigt.



Wenn er die Technik wirklich beherrschen würde, bräuchte er kein Krafttraining um an Höhe zu gewinnen. Das ist kein Spruch. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wer also über Biomechanik und Anatomie Bescheid weiß, kann hier hilfreich antworten. Tut aber keiner.
> 
> Auf diese Art habe ich in mit 16 Kugelstoßen geübt, bis zum Umfallen. Steigerung 10 cm. Im Jahr drauf mit deutlich ausgeprägterer Muskulatur auf Anhieb 2m weiter. Nur Koordination ist es also nicht.
> 
> Und damit sind auch die Nebenbedingungen klar. Sollte man akzeptieren können.



Da sind wir wieder bei der Frage: Reden wir von Fun oder Leistungsport? Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das die ausgeprägte Muskulatur die zwei Meter bedingt hat. Ich wette viel mehr das viele Stoßtraining hat sich ausgezahlt. Gerade beim Kugelstoßen ist die Technik entscheidend.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mich hat also schlicht geärgert, dass auf eine einfache Frage Antworten kommen, die eigentlich nichts mit ihr zu tun haben.



Das ist eben genau der Punkt: Meine Antwort bezog sich zu 100% auf die  Frage.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da ich mich auch mit der Frage befasse, ob ich in diesem Leben den BunnyHop noch lerne, habe ich diesen Faden halt aufmerksamer verfolgt.



Wenn Du Dich ernsthaft mit der Frage befasst, ist mein Rat für Dich der selbe. Mach Bunnyhops. Mach sie sehr bewusst. Mach viele! Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast: filme was Du tust bzw. macht es zu zweit! Ich verspreche Dir nach einer Stunde Bunnyhops wirst Du am nächsten Tag merken, welche Muskeln Du meisten in Anspruch genommen hast. Nach ein paar solcher Sessions wird sich die Höhe Deines Hop deutlich erhöhen. 



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Es hat sich inzwischen ja erledigt. Aber das Beantworten von Fragen, die gar nicht gestellt wurden, ist wohl üblich. Dabei ist es natürlich durchaus hilfreich, auch darauf hin zu weisen, wenn eine Frage an der Realität vorbei geht, eher sinnfrei ist. Diese Frage war aber durchaus vernünftig.



Ich habe auf die Frage geantwortet. Ernsthaft und ohne Jux...



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ist meine selektive Wahrnehmung jetzt verständlich geworden?



Nein. Aber ich fürchte wir reden aneinander vorbei, denn Du glaubst mir offensichtlich nicht.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sorry für die Länge.



Sorry fürs viele Quoten.

Ach was völlig anderes: Die Höhe ist gar nicht soooo entscheidend! Auf dem Trail sind doch eher selten mehr als 40-60 cm gefragt. Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch wie es muss.


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Januar 2012)

Kannste mit nem Kumpel üben.... ist super für die Flugphase!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo *derAndre*,

danke für die Antwort.



derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> 
> Du bist aber ein Stück weit Beratungsresistent  In meine ersten beiden Antworten habe ich wirklich alles gesagt was es zu dem Thema zu sagen gibt.


Das täuscht. Ich habe die Ratschläge aus diesem Forum sehr genau gelesen, die Videos angeschaut und mich danach orientiert. Da geht es aber um mich.



> Mach Bunnyhops. Mach sie sehr bewusst. Mach viele! Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast: filme was Du tust bzw. macht es zu zweit!


Passiert alles so, wobei ich erst einmal dem Wheelie den Vorrang gegeben habe. Ich habe auch Fahrtechnikkurse gemacht und dort in wenigen Stunden mehr gelernt als in Jahren zuvor.



> Aber ich fürchte wir reden aneinander vorbei, denn Du glaubst mir offensichtlich nicht.


Und ob ich dir glaube. Du hast *meine* (nicht gestellt Frage) sehr gut beantwortet. Ich habe sogar vor Wochen mit dem Milon Zirkeltraining begonnen, das sich bereits positiv bemerkbar macht. 



> Die Höhe ist gar nicht soooo entscheidend! Auf dem Trail sind doch eher selten mehr als 40-60 cm gefragt.


Damit wäre ich froh und glücklich. Mal sehen, was das Jahr bringt.



> Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch wie es muss.


Mhh, eigentlich springen Pferde als Steppentiere  von Natur aus überhaupt nicht. Deswegen erwarte ich von meinem Bike keine Wunderdinge.

Können wir es jetzt dabei belassen? War interessant.

tschüß 
Paul


----------



## derAndre (13. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo *derAndre*,
> 
> danke für die Antwort.
> 
> ...



Ja, belassen wir es dabei. Aber einen hab ich noch: Der Wheelie ist ein Eisdielentrick. Der macht zwar Spaß und beeindruckt die Ladies, bringt Dir auf dem Trail nix. Der Manual dagegen (aus meiner Sicht wesentlich schwieriger) bringt flow und spart irgendwann mal Kraft. Der Bunnyhop zählt für mich ebenfalls zu den "nützlichen Moves" die den Flow und den Spaß auf dem Trail wesentlich beeinflussen und verbessern.


----------



## rahu (13. Januar 2012)

... und was für Muskeln brauch man beim Manual 

duck und weg

beste Grüße RaHu (der sich über dieses Ende freut, ich dachte schon es hört gar nicht auf )


----------



## OnOne (13. Januar 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Deswegen brauchen Hochspringer und Stabhochspringer ja kein Krafttraining.


 
Deswegen sind Body Builder wohl so gute Hochspringer, weil sie so viel Kraft haben?


----------



## ricktick (22. Januar 2012)

wasn hier los. da hat doch nur einer gefragt welche muskeln man für nen bunnyhop braucht und will die trainieren. wo ist denn das problem?


----------



## firefix (25. Februar 2012)

was bei mir wahrscheinlich geholfen hat war die "Fußmuskeln" auf gleiches (links-rechts) Niveau zu bringen. OK links war bei mir ganz schlecht. 
Hab online keine Anleitung oder sowas gefunden also in Textform.
1. Einbeinige Kniebeuge Winkel zwischen Ober-und Unterschenkel ca. 135Grad tiefer soll wohl auch OK sein. Unbelastetes Bein nach hinten führen und Ferse zum Arsch und gleichzeitig am Standbein Ferse entlasten und relativ langsam aber flüssig maximal auf die Zehenspitzen stellen. Anschließend wieder zurück das man beide Fersen auf dem Boden hat.
2. Übung ist das selbe wie bei 1. bloß das das Standbein gestreckt bleibt.
3. einbeinige Kniebeuge unbelastetes bein nach vorne ausstrecken und Fuß vom Boden fernhalten.

Resultat bei mir ist das die Bewegung beim bunnyhop flüssiger wurde maximalhöhe hat sich auch deutlich gesteigert (nein meine technik ist immer noch Mist) Flugbahn ist gerader geworden (keine halben whips mehr)  und die Landungen sind deutlich sanfter. Rumpeliges fahren geht auch besser.

Ob das bei anderen funktioniert kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------

